# Sony A350



## skieur (Mar 20, 2008)

Bought a Sony A350 because of its live view without black out or lag time, the histogram in live view, 14.2 megapixels, and highlights that are not blown out.  I bought it body only and then added a 2.8  18mm to 50mm macro which seems excellent.  I will also be picking upt a 2.8 70mm to 200mm when it comes out in April.  This will be a great addition to my other cameras.

skieur


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 21, 2008)

Good for you! I haven't worked with a Sony camera, but I like a lot of their other products. I think they're going to be a major player.


----------



## skieur (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought it also for its Minolta heritage and as you say Sony has the potential to become a major player with its Minolta team working for them.

skieur


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 21, 2008)

I wanted an A200, mostly because I thought it would take my Minolta lenses. Then I was told it wouldn't, which sucks​


----------



## skieur (Mar 21, 2008)

eterrisinCYQX said:


> I wanted an A200, mostly because I thought it would take my Minolta lenses. Then I was told it wouldn't, which sucks​


 
Yes, it only takes the Minolta auto-focus Maxxum lenses which is understandable since they are more electronic than mechanical.

However there is a built-in teleconverter that you can press to lengthen your focal length by 1.4 or 2X.  Apparently it reduces the resolution to that of an 8 megapixel image.

This would mean that a 200mm would be 300mm in 35mm terms or 420mm with the 1.4 teleconverter.  That would mean that you would really only need one telephoto zoom for most shooting and a wide angle zoom for the rest.

skieur


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey bud i was wondering how's the noise at higher iso and in low lighting cond. ? I would love to see some test shots of iso 800-1600 and low light I currently shoot a a100 and am tried of it's noise even at iso 400. Thanks ricky


----------



## skieur (Mar 22, 2008)

This airedale test shot is at ISO 1600 at about f.3.2. with a slow shutterspeed.

skieur


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2008)

enjoy the toy 

i know it is always fun to have a new camera


----------



## skieur (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, Alex.  I am getting used to a wide angle zoom with macro capability and yet at f.2.8 there is good bokeh when used close in.  I am still waiting for the f.2.8 telephoto due in April with macro as well.  I just hope that it is not too heavy.

skieur


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 26, 2008)

would you mind throwing uo some more shots I would like to see maybe an indoor low light...church/ gym type shot with the same I ISO 

thanks ricky


----------



## skieur (Mar 26, 2008)

This is ISO 1600, f. 3.2 and 1/40 sec. The ceiling by the way is stippled. It is down in the basement to the light is pretty dim when only the bar light is on.






skieur


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you so much, with these shots I feel better buying another sony. I was really think about switching camps to nikon/canon but this gives me hope.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 26, 2008)

if you can afford it ricky, the a700 is even better with noise


----------



## skieur (Mar 27, 2008)

shorty6049 said:


> if you can afford it ricky, the a700 is even better with noise


 
So, shorty, I would be interested in seeing an ISO 1600 low light shot with an A700, as I am sure would others.

skieur


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 27, 2008)

this isnt a very good photo, but i have homework to do so i just quick shot it. I can post more soon if anyone wants them.
this is straight out of the camera though, so no noise reduction other than in-camera was done


----------



## skieur (Mar 27, 2008)

On a straight visual comparison between the sample from my A350 and your A700, the colours in your shot look "deader" due to underexposure with a slightly green hue. The black areas, even though they were within the lit area seemed to display a little less detail than in my shot too.  Of course that shot may not be representative but I don't see it as being noticeable better than my sample. 

skieur


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!! Welcome to the Sony fan club! It's very small on these forums but we have room to grow and trust me, we _*will*_ grow.

I have an A200 and it's an awesome camera! I love the picture quality and the way it handles. It's an amazing experience because it's my first dSLR. It's just wonderful and I love showing it off and bringing it almost everywhere with me.

I can't wait to upgrade within a year. I'm going to try so hard to get a job (if anyone hires at 14) and save for my upgrade. I don't know what it's going to be yet, but I have two choices: The A700 and the new Full Frame model. I just want one more lens before I do get a chance to upgrade.


----------



## skieur (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a ISO 3200 test shot from the Sony A350. It loses some in the compression but in the original the cloth pattern can be seen in the light area of the artificial flowers. Lens was a 2.8 18mm to 50mm which seems to do great with macro at all focal lengths.







skieur


----------



## skieur (Mar 28, 2008)

ChickenFriedRyce said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome to the Sony fan club! It's very small on these forums but we have room to grow and trust me, we _*will*_ grow.
> 
> I have an A200 and it's an awesome camera! I love the picture quality and the way it handles. It's an amazing experience because it's my first dSLR. It's just wonderful and I love showing it off and bringing it almost everywhere with me.
> 
> I can't wait to upgrade within a year. I'm going to try so hard to get a job (if anyone hires at 14) and save for my upgrade. I don't know what it's going to be yet, but I have two choices: The A700 and the new Full Frame model. I just want one more lens before I do get a chance to upgrade.


 
Thanks! By the way, I started at age 11 and got my first pro job at 16, so anything is possible with good equipment and a lot of effort.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Mar 28, 2008)

By the way, anyone got a hold of the f.2.8 70mm to 200mm yet?  I am wondering what the weight is like from a user point of view.

skieur


----------



## Frequent Traveler (Mar 28, 2008)

Which 70-200mm f2.8 are you referring to - there are couple models available (Minolta/Sigma/Sony/Tokina)?


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 29, 2008)

so there is a full frame sensor model coming out? I have hardly kept up with what sony is doing as I was looking to jump ship... Can somebody post up a link on info about it? Also what is difference in the two sensors between the A700 or a350 I know the 350 has the higher mp rating but which sensor is better and why?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 29, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to Google around for a full-frame sensor camera coming from Sony, but it is a fair assumption. Sony makes all the Nikon dSLR sensors, including the full-frame one that is in the new D3.


----------



## skieur (Mar 29, 2008)

Frequent Traveler said:


> Which 70-200mm f2.8 are you referring to - there are couple models available (Minolta/Sigma/Sony/Tokina)?


 
Mostly the Sigma, but I would imagine that the Sony or Minolta are not drastically different.  I don't believe that Tokina has any Sony Alpha lenses.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Mar 29, 2008)

rickyracer25 said:


> so there is a full frame sensor model coming out? I have hardly kept up with what sony is doing as I was looking to jump ship... Can somebody post up a link on info about it? Also what is difference in the two sensors between the A700 or a350 I know the 350 has the higher mp rating but which sensor is better and why?


 
Way back when, about the time that the Sony A100 first came out they had an A700 in a display case along with what they called their flagship model but would not provide any info.

Most people logically think that this flagship model perhaps A900 will contain the full frame 24 megapixel chip and will come out sometime this year, which some felt that Sony hinted at during one of their press conferences.

skieur


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Mar 29, 2008)

It was confirmed that the new Full Frame sensor being developed by them was going to be used in the new "flagship". It was not confirmed, however, that they'd be making them for Nikon or such.

I hope they do make this one compete with Canon price wise. Can't you adjust the megapixel setting on your camera? so 24 to 12 to 6 megapixels I'm guessing (and hoping). If no one is pleased with this model when it comes out, I'm headed for the A700 especially with the price drop it'll have in the next year. Just like the A100, I heard was going for $140 at some Best Buys.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 29, 2008)

ChickenFriedRyce said:


> It was confirmed that the new Full Frame sensor being developed by them was going to be used in the new "flagship". It was not confirmed, however, that they'd be making them for Nikon or such.


This is not idle speculation, this is fact. Nikon has the D3 camera, with a full-frame sensor. This sensor, as all its other dSLR sensors, is made for them by Sony.


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 29, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> This is not idle speculation, this is fact. Nikon has the D3 camera, with a full-frame sensor. This sensor, as all its other dSLR sensors, is made for them by Sony.


 
That's not true, the D3 sensor is from Nikon. The D2h and D2hs is also from Nikon. The rest are from Sony.

Source:
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-8742-9083


----------



## Lotus54 (May 7, 2008)

ChickenFriedRyce said:


> Just like the A100, I heard was going for $140 at some Best Buys.



Really?
I'd snap one up if I could find it that cheap.

I'm considering a used A100 and save money for lenses.
Is the A350 an order of magnatude better?

I can't swing an A700 right now, especially if I buy a Zeiss lens or two...

Mark


----------



## Lotus54 (May 8, 2008)

I've been doing some reading, and seriously considering the 350 soon.

I've read something about the veiwfinder being really small, is it appreciably smaller than the A100? I didn't have a problem with it.

Unfortunately, I live a long way from anyplace that stocks these (at least as far as I'm aware).

I'd appreciate any tips.

Mark


----------



## bhendjol (May 8, 2008)

ChickenFriedRyce said:


> It was confirmed that the new Full Frame sensor being developed by them was going to be used in the new "flagship". It was not confirmed, however, that they'd be making them for Nikon or such.
> 
> I hope they do make this one compete with Canon price wise. Can't you adjust the megapixel setting on your camera? so 24 to 12 to 6 megapixels I'm guessing (and hoping). If no one is pleased with this model when it comes out, I'm headed for the A700 especially with the price drop it'll have in the next year. *Just like the A100, I heard was going for $140 at some Best Buys.*


 

wat.

So my 5d is worthless? lol
*ouch*


----------



## Lotus54 (May 14, 2008)

I got a A350 today.
I like it so far, I seem to recall that is has a proprietary hot shoe?

I was just thinking of using my old Vivitar 283...but I guess that won't work.

Any suggestions for external flashes?


----------



## eravedesigns (May 14, 2008)

Lotus54 said:


> I got a A350 today.
> I like it so far, I seem to recall that is has a proprietary hot shoe?
> 
> I was just thinking of using my old Vivitar 283...but I guess that won't work.
> ...



You can try to find the very rare FS1200 hot-shoe adapter for that vivitar but I have the hvl-f56am flash from sony but as far as I know its been discontinued aka new one is coming eventually. Any of the sony hot shoe flashes work great just with the 56 am and that new 40 something have a full tilt and rotation head. If you have any specific questions about the sony flash system just PM me or post on the thread.


----------

